# leaking at 18 weeks



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hello
      please can you help me on tuesday i felt a little trickle of water down my leg it really was only a tiny trickle put i pannicked and rang hospital they told me to come in and see them i was sent for a scan and everything looked fine then i was seen by the doctor who wanted to have a look down there to see if she could see any fluid leaking from cervix she said she didnt think i was leaking as everything looked fine and took a swab just in case this again was fine but this morning its happened again only the tiniest amount trickled down my leg im so worried as i have already lost one baby due to what they think was a problem with the palcenta my mum says my bladder may just be weak but im not to sure do you think ill lose this baby too xx oh sorry for long post but forgot im 18wks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be from your bladder, or it could be a heavy watery vaginal discharge, which you get in pregnancy.  If it becomes heavier than a trickle, or offensive smelling, ring the hospital back.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

thankyou emilycaitlin for your reply sorry i havent thanked you sooner but we had a long weekend away only got back yesterday well im glad to say it hasnt happened since so starting to feel a little more relaxed thanks again katie


----------

